# Betta Heater



## FinLee's mom (May 10, 2017)

Hello, I am confused about heater wattage and would love any feedback and knowledge.. I currently have my Betta, FinLee in a 2.5 gal tank with a 7.5 watt heater & filter. his current temp. stay in the 78 degree range when his lid is on, 76 when lid is off. I just purchased him a new home, a 5 gal tank, filter and a 10 watt heater. that he hasn't moved into yet. I am reading many forums with conflicting comments on wattage/ tank sz. One forum said a 200 watt heater ?? He seem's very happy, active & social with his current temps. Will 10 watt heater be sufficient for him or should I return for more wattage ? Thank you from FinLee & his mom.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would look for a 50 watt heater that is adjustable. You really want the temp closer to 82.


----------

